# Linux Sucks!



## graudeejs (May 7, 2009)

Just watched this video:
http://lunduke.com/?p=429

very interesting and so true.


----------



## witek (May 7, 2009)

But fortunately if linux sucks then BSDs suck even better


----------



## Oko (May 8, 2009)

The video was not even fun to watch. It is more a portrait of Linux  community and its culture than anything else. For much better articles of what is really wrong with the Linux I warmly recommend 

http://www.softpanorama.org/index.shtml

which is full of good readings. 

For what is wrong with Unix (and Linux is not Unix unlike present BSDs which are descendants of the full blooded proprietary but open source Unix) I warmly recommend the following reading to younger users
Unix Haters Handbook which is actually written by very competent Unix
"haters".

http://web.mit.edu/~simsong/www/ugh.pdf 


I personally have never understood the concept of an OS which is based on
plagiarism and reinventing things which were introduced in proprietary 
Unix-es 20 years ago.

Best,
Oko

P.S. Just during this year I have given at least dozen of presentations using LaTeX class of presentations (Powerdot) and my trusted ThinkPad A20p loaded with the OpenBSD. I have never done anything else than what would typical Windows user do. Press Fn+F7 and get my presentation on the wall via LCD projector. But I guess being aware that typical LCD projectors are incapable of the resolutions higher than 1024x768 
unlike my laptop which uses 1400x1050 is too much of reading to an average Linux user. No wonders then that expecting to change resolution 
with xrandr -s before attempting Fn+F7 or God forbid launching another X server with  xorg.conf file containing different modlines is too much to expect. Unix have found very simply solutions for those kinds of users.
We either give them older laptops like mine ThinkPad 390E which itself is not capable of the resolution higher than 1024x768 so Fn+F7 will always work
or even better solution  called OS X. It actually has 10 times a market share of Linux and is really COOL thing. It cost money but the knowledge is far more expensive.


----------



## alie (May 8, 2009)

witek said:
			
		

> but fortunately if linux sucks then bsds suck even better



u r in wrong forums


----------



## vivek (May 8, 2009)

Stupid video. No both BSD / Linux it does not sucks. FLOSS is all about choices. I made a choice and I can install any sound system I like. Don't want 6 month release cycle? Go get RHEL desktop with 5 year support. It works; our R & D center has over 50+ RHEL workstations running engineering apps. 

Nothing to see here, move along...


----------



## witek (May 8, 2009)

alie said:
			
		

> u r in wrong forums



No, this is you who apparently is in wrong forum. You started this flame-igniting topic about linux on the forum which, I guess, is devoted to FreeBSD.

I noticed many BSD users hate linux, you probably too, so maybe there should be 'Linux Sucks' branch in this forum.

Anyway, maybe linux sucks in some ways, but so do BSDs. I also doubt xorg, xfce, KDE, Gnome and many others projects would be so intensively developed without linux, and please notice these projects are intensively used by FreeBSD users on desktop, too.


----------



## graudeejs (May 8, 2009)

Linus Torvalds said:
			
		

> If 386BSD had been available when I started on Linux, Linux would probably never had happened.



If Linux wouldn't happen X would be developed for BSD, and probably at same speed, but let's not speculate


Every os has it's problems....


----------



## oliverh (May 8, 2009)

> but let's not speculate



Yeah and please stop such stupid topics. I can't see them anymore, first Windows sucks again and again and now Linux sucks again and again. I do know why I'm using FreeBSD already, due quality and reliability. 



> If 386BSD had been available when I started on Linux



Nice quote, but Torvalds didn't know the Jolitzes. Because of less to none quality and reability, no real focus on future directions, no community-behaviour at all etc. FreeBSD was finally born (and NetBSD too).


----------



## oliverh (May 8, 2009)

witek said:
			
		

> No, this is you who apparently is in wrong forum. You started this flame-igniting topic about linux on the forum which, I guess, is devoted to FreeBSD.
> 
> I noticed many BSD users hate linux, you probably too, so maybe there should be 'Linux Sucks' branch in this forum.
> 
> Anyway, maybe linux sucks in some ways, but so do BSDs. I also doubt xorg, xfce, KDE, Gnome and many others projects would be so intensively developed without linux, and please notice these projects are intensively used by FreeBSD users on desktop, too.



Well sometimes it's of course childish behaviour, but most of the time it's just sort of a forward-defense against FUD (you know BSD is dying and so on). So hate isn't the proper term, it's more an 'we don't care'-attitude. Remember most FreeBSD users are coming from Linux to FreeBSD, vice versa is Linux gathering its fellows among former Windows users.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 8, 2009)

In all fairness: a video where a Linux user criticises Linux is probably quite rare, and I'm sure hardcore FreeBSD users derive some guilty pleasures from that. I don't think this topic was openend as a means to incite. It had some novelty value, at most.

Anyway: a bit outdated, but a reflection of how most of us view FreeBSD in a positive light: http://www.softpanorama.org/Freenix/freebsd.shtml

Let's concentrate on why we favour FreeBSD. We all know why. And that we're right 

Closed!


----------

